# Can someone double-check me?



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I was just starting High School. Instead of receptacling the bathroom, _we were smoking in the boys room_.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

It is in the 1971. It is at the end of the 3rd paragraph of 210-22(b).


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Can someone double-check me?



I checked, double checked and quadruple checked ........... you are still the number one tool.:jester:


----------

